
Show HN: Ventee. Event discovery and management platform - laleshii
https://ventee.city
======
laleshii
Hey guys,

This is an attempt to help people find about cool events in the city. I've
worked on this responsive web app for about 6 months now. It's only available
in Amsterdam for the time being.

Event organisers can list events for free. Selling tickets and event analytics
are also available.

Would appreciate any feedback. Feel free to create accounts and events, just
don't publish them so that the content is still relevant.

Thanks!

